# Cherry Lime Skeeter



## Kampo (Aug 22, 2012)

This will be my 4th batch of skeeterpee and wanted to try something new with it.

Picked up 4 48oz bottles of Montgomery Cherry Juice at the grocery store last night ( only non blended cherry juice they had) also got 3 16oz bottles of lime juice, from what I read lime is more acidic so I think cutting the lime in half would be a good idea.

Thinking of starting the wine with just the cherry juice and surgar and then add the lime as it ferments down over the week.

Have two wines I'm about to rack that I can use for a slurry first is a Welches white grape peach on cote due blanc yeast, second is a cheap kit white Ziff with 1118, both have raisins in there loose, normally when I do this I mix the must then when its around room temp I just poor it right on the yeast cake from the wine I just racked, but not sure if it would be smart to do that on top of the raisins that were just in with the last wine, although I here of reusing grape skins so maybe it will be fine?

My methodology all sound on what I'm doing? Any suggestions? Shooting for a SG of 1.09 to start to make this a bit stronger than normal pee


----------



## Kampo (Aug 24, 2012)

Started this yesterday on the slurry from the white zif. 

Put in the 4x48oz bottles of cherry juice, filled up the bucket to 4 gallons with room temp water and dumped in 7lb of surgar or so stored it up real good then added 2x15oz of lime juice. Fermenting hard as of this morning, planning on adding the last two bottles of lime over the next few days. SG is 1.078

I did end up just starting the new must right over the raisins from the last batch, still not sure if that was a good call or not, but figured it would be good additional yeast energizer

Thinking this may taste good carbed up. So if I want to carb would racking it to the carboy with just sparkloid no stabilizer then at bottling ad 5oz of surgar plus some artificial sweetener do the trick?


----------



## skor (Sep 6, 2012)

sounds good let us know how it turns out


----------



## Kampo (Sep 7, 2012)

So far so good. Clearing right now. Nice blush look to it. Originally thought I added to much lime but i took a sample last night and it doesn't seem near as acidic. Not as much cherry flavor as I hoped. Might pick up some cherry juice and make an fpac to sweeten.


----------



## ninjamonkey (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been wanting to try a cherry SP. how did this turn out?


----------



## Kampo (Oct 15, 2012)

Pretty good. The recipe I used wasn't really skeeter pee. Was a tart wine with some cherry aroma. The slurry was a Amazon Zinfandel blush kit I added 1 lb of raisens to that I kept with the slurry. The raisins from the slurry gave it some nice body

Did end up back sweetening with 1 bottle of cherry juice and 2 cups of surgar. I should of added one cup more. Not for my taste but others who have tried

If I did it again I would do it more like mixed berry skeeter. 4-6 pounds real cherries and lime skeeter base.

Thinking this one could improve with age though.


----------



## ninjamonkey (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool thanks for the info


----------



## Arne (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they make a frozen cherry concentrate. If they do next time try putting a can of that in a gal. jug, rack a gal. of skeeter pee on it. Will probably have enough sugar to sweeten and should give a strong cherry flavor. I know it works with strawberry and cranberry. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Kampo (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I think I saw that but its apple based, so not the real thing.


----------



## clifton (Oct 29, 2012)

Does it taste anything like cherry limeade?


----------

